# New eheim 2213 question



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok new 2213 coming in tomorrow. Question is where do you place the intake tube in relation to the outake? Outtake (spraybar) smack in the middle of the tank and the intake in a corner? Outtake (spraybar) on oneside and intake on the other side?

please help


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

also on the intake what depth do you set it at, close to the gravel, mid water column or high?


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I answered the first part via PM you sent me. Personally, I put my intake as far at it naturally allowed me to go. The filter will include a "J" piece, with curves around the top of your tank and the intake get attached to it. I just put it a deep as the "J" allowed me to. I'm not sure how deep your 30g is, so you can always lift it a little. There's no 100% right way to do it. After it's set up, feel free to post a picture and we can let you know if it will be okay. I'm sure you'll be fine though. It's an easy filter to work with.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

To answer your PM here, let's see if linking you to my 55g picture works here: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquariums/photos/b34c76654f18252cd73964e545821318_full.jpg
As you see I have the intake sitting in the rear left corner. The Spraybar is somewhat angled downwards on the right side fully positioned under the water surface.

For Priming when I set mine up new I hook up all hoses and spraybars where you want them in the tank; then fill the canister with water to the top and shut it. Then I use the hose of the spraybar and hold it into a bucket that sits either level or below the Canister's level. That way it primes in about 2 sec once you plug it in. Being the newer Eheim like mine it will come with the valve system then I just either kink the hose and attach it to the spray bar or I shut the valve and attach the hose - Just turn the filter back off once its primed to attach the hose - Makes for less mess :lol:

The intake kinda looks like a hook if you will like a upside down U with one longer side; hang the short side over your tanks back and the longer end into your tank this usually (dep on tank size) will bring the intake just over the gravel level or a few inches above it and that's fine.

Hope this helps and hope you can see the image I linked here.


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

gottcha on intake and outtake placement. Don't know if i can do that with my 29g it's only 12 inches wide not sure how long the spray bar is.

Ok priming.... Fill eheim with water. Disconnect spraybar. Start syphon with spraybar. Close spray bar valve. Attach to Eheim and turn on.

Right?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Nothing that couldn't be measured here  The spraybar is 11" long so angle it down sideways it'll fit. Same for the intake just hang it over the back into your tank it'll fit.

Yup you got that right. Alternative if your Canister sits in a way that you could lift it up (mine you can't cause hoses are behind cabinet) then set everything up, fill canister with water hold the canister above / close tot he top of the tank and turn it on, that is also a VERY quick way to get suction going (and less hassle then the other way).


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like you got it. The spraybar will fit in your 30g. Even in mine and Angel's 55g, we both have it angeled downward anyway. Good luck today!


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

ok got it all set up and running... a little louder hum from the filter than I thought but im very picky my GF says its ok so it must be. 

Way to much flow... my fish are being blown all over. To remedy I just turned down the outflow using the control valves. Is the ok? or should i have adjust the inflow? or does it matter?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

KSASTER2 said:


> ok got it all set up and running... a little louder hum from the filter than I thought but im very picky my GF says its ok so it must be.
> 
> Way to much flow... my fish are being blown all over. To remedy I just turned down the outflow using the control valves. Is the ok? or should i have adjust the inflow? or does it matter?


You probably can only adjust the outflow; adjusting the inflow might be dangerous as the filter could drain itself, which is not possible by reducing the outflow. 

To further reduce current, which is very important for forest fish and something many never consider, you can position the holes on the spraybar against the end wall. It is possible to have the spraybar just under the surface and positioned such that you get both a current downward and through the tank, plus some slight surface disturbance which is beneficial if not too much (depending if you have plants, or suface fish or floating plants).

As clearly indicated by prior responders, the intake and outflow should be at opposite ends of a rectangular tank for best water flow throughout the tank. The intake should be no closer than 4 inches from the substrate at that point as this will allow the best circulation and not pull substrate into the filter. Both Eheim and Rena recommend this distance.


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Byron tried what you said back wall angled down and the fish seem to like it a lot more especially my 8 neons.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Actually, I found my filter a bit nosier than I expected at first too. But within 72 hours it definitely quieted down and now a couple weeks later I can't even hear the thing. Not sure if that's normal, but I took it as a simple "break in" period.


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well hopefully your right about the break in period Lisa or this thin isn't going to last the week with me


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

It doesn't sound like air. It's a hum/rattle sound. I took it apart and inspected the motor everything looks fine. It's about as loud as a noisy air pump. This sucks I bought the thing because of how silent everyone says they are. Well I'm gonna give it a few days if it doesn't quiet down, it's out of hear.


----------



## twocents (Feb 22, 2010)

sorry about the problems ksaster. I would perhaps take it back and swap it for another and see if it does the same thing. I have two Rena Filstars, a 1 & 2. You can't even hear them run. I sometimes look for the slight current just to make sure they are still working. I would definately try swapping them out. Hum, rattle, perhaps it has a defective bearing.


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

ok eheim 2213 update!!! It's been a week it has quieted down some. Def not as loud as it was before but def not as quiet as I thought it would be. but my GF says she can't hear it so that all that matters. Now to the important part. My water is CRYSTAL CLEAR i mean CRYSTAL. This filter works great.


----------



## aaronjunited (Mar 31, 2010)

hi there ksaster2 this worry you have with the 2213, trust me, and really listen here, its all in the head. this so called noisy filter is in your head. your mind is concentrating on the sound and not the performance.

Take this as an example, sit in a room with utter silence and listen you can hear wee small noises you wouldnt hear normally if you didnt sit and listen carefully. What your doing is, your mind is worried about the new filter and how its gona perform because you paid money for it, so you expect it to be as people have said it would be. 

Dont worry the sound will go away once your mind rests.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

every canister ive owned or set up for other people always sound a little bit loud at start up. Ive found that gently rolling it around on its base while its running helps to get the little bits of trapped air out and quiet things down. The natural vibrations will work them out eventually as you have found, but its nothing to worry about. I wish I could afford to run all canisters, when im working on my 2236 i have to keep checking to make sure its off, because I just cant hear it.


----------

